# A nice thought I hope its true



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A guy posted this on another site I thought it was worth putting here


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bob,

I hope we're so lucky! Thanks for sharing...

Mike


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree with Taddy. I hope some day when I cross that rainbow bridge all my dogs over the years are there to chase roosters and pick up ducks.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

I want that!


----------

